# Doors



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

What is the difference between the suicide doors and lamborghini doors. Im about to purchase an SE-R and am thinking of doing one of these along with bodykit. Would a Sentra look good with these on them. How about shaved doors, can suicide/lamborghini doors be shaved too?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Suicide doors are ones that open oposite of how normal doors open. Instead of your doors opening in a sideways to forward motion, suicide doors open sideways to rearward...in otherwords, the hinge is rear of the door itself. Lamborgini doors, if there isn't a name for them, open upward, not like the Delorean where the hinge is on the top, but upward and forward, kinda like sliding up and forward, as if it was rotating around a pivot. I wouldn't recommend any of these on your car. Just keep it stock. Any vechicle can have shaved door handles. They just put them somewhere else, like on the window side beam, or an electronic lock where the way to open them is push a button beneath the body where it opens the door....lika like that scene in Gone in 60 Seconds.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks, I'll just shave the doors and leave it be.


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Buddy,you mean your are willing to pay about 5,000 on
your doors.Hay if you got the money more power to ya


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I am Batman!!! to the Sentramobile.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

It costs 5000 to shave door handles? I haven't really looked into this, just an idea, but now I will try to forget that I thought of it. With 5000 I would buy an F-Max turbo setup with all the extras that can be purchased, damn. Forget looks, I think after my new paint, its go time baby.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, not $5000 for the handles, $5000 for your original idea. I talked to a bodyshop once and they said $250 per handle.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I'd like to have my door hinges open from the upper corners'.. that would be BUUUAAADDD butt. But, i dont got the money to waste, im still stock, gotta supe up my stuff first, then visual.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Now that I think of it though, two door handles is roughly 500, JWT camshafts 500. Tell you the truth, I would rather have performance than looks. I saw the shaved handles kit in a mag for like 100 or something, I was thinkin install the auto door opener so it opens with button and bondo over the old handle that no longer gets useage(because of auto opener) Im sure if I really wanted to do this I would research it out but don't really have time cuz school is starting now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

*I have my doors shaved.....*

Hey whats up. I was reading your thread and you spoke of getting suicide and or shaving the handles. Well i do all types of custom body work. I worked on Sentras, Altimas, Hondas, Expeditions..etc.. Donot bondo over your existing handles..."PLEASE". Unless you want to spend bout 15 on a gallon of bondo.....and then as soon as your finished and you slam your door.....all that bondo willl just faLL OFF.

Heres a easy safe and reliable way to do it

-research body shops or specialty iron or plating shops, and ask how much to weld a piece of sheet metal over the existing handle opening.
-compare prices.....usaully about $40 to $75 a door
-take your handles off yourself (save money) make sure your windows are down
-take your ride to shop of your choice
-about an hour or two later pick up your ride (depending on shop)
-make sure its nice and grinded smooth...
-go home whip out the bondo
-and apply a small layer to even the surface out
-take your time
-if you plan on painting the car soon after.... just leave it to the paint shop to do the final prepping
-and "BAMM" you have a highly fashionable ride
-also the same applys to the trunk also
-but for the antennae just put a layer or two of fiberglass underneath the opening(s) and let dry for an hour in the sun....then add a couple of layers of bondo on top.
-get fiberglass cloth.....cut to about an 1.5-2inches larger than whole tape to the underside of body panel or hood using extra strength duct tape small strips should do
-make sure its plenty snug
-then add the fiberglass resin to the fiberglass cloth through the antennae whole or window squirters, then coat the under side portion also
-after about 45 min or an hour depending on outside temp your ready to add about 2 to three thin layers of bondo
-and again let the paint shop finish if not totally sure of final look

.....I hope all info was woth while..please feel free to ask me any other body mods..ive prety much done or helped do them all......

Quincey M.
Los Angeles, CA
[email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm thinking of doing all the mechanical work myself then letting the bodyshop do all the metal work. I'm thinking about in a little more than a year, I'm gonna save up a sh*t load of $$$. I'm getting a bodykit, shaving my door handles and lower door where the side moldings are, shaving the antenna, shaving and restyling the trunk (new tail lights alltogether) and repainting the thing with a shiny new coat of my original stock color.

does that sound pretty nice?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*scissor door*

i am in the process of having scissor style doors on my 92 sentra, i will let u guys know how it goes......it should b done by next month


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

scissor? wha???


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*oh yesh*

u know silly, lamborghini doors , where they go up.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

those "lamborghini" doors are known as gullwings. There is a guy out of California that is suppose to be the master of gullwing converstions, you might want to search around some Integra boards for his name b/c I forgot, he's done some of the sweetest conversions I've seen to date


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Not to be annoying or anything, but Lamborghini doors are scissor doors. Gullwing doors are like the old Mercedes 600SL/Delorean, etc. A gullwing door opens taking the roof with it. Then with both doors open there is a stepped look from viewing the front of a car which looks like the wing of a seagull. A scissor door acts like a scissor, it slides an ark along the side of the car. A true scissor door won't work on any year sentra because the front fenderwell and A-pillar get in the way. You would have to make some sort of ball joint and open the door normally for about 3 or four inches and then rotate the door.

Seth


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i stand corrected, better to be informed then spread the wrong info


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*well well*

well thats what my sponsors r doing to my car and ill post soe pictures when they r done plus look at this website kids.........

www.decah.net


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao....I guess thats the only way to get a honda to go fast. Give it wings, and make it fly.......


----------

